# UK Citizen in Spain looking to move to USA



## SDunroe (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I would first like to introduce myself as I am new to the forum and would also like to commend everyone on providing such helpful advice to one another.

I am a 20 year old British Citizen who has been living in Spain for the last 7 years; I am now looking at every possible avenue to move to San Francisco. My Dad is 100% English while my Mum is partly Welsh (which eliminates me from the Green Card lottery I seem to understand). I am currently self employed as a PPC / SEM Account manager and have enough personal clients to sustain myself financially if I was to move across to America.

I am basically wondering whether there is a chance that a company will employ me with the skills I have. I would even be willing to work as an intern, take a wage cut, etc in order to acquire the required visa to stay. I have an IB Diploma (A-Level equivalent) and I am also qualified as a Google Advertising Professional. I also have a decent amount of work experience for someone of my age (in my opinion). 

Can you think of any opportunities for me? Thanks so much in advance and I shall be active within this thread.

Scotty


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

If you're serious about wanting to move, it'll have to be a long-term plan. You need a degree at a minimum, then seek local work with one of the big accounting firms with the hope that they'll eventually transfer you to the US. Your chosen destination is the most difficult one.

DV eligibility is based on where you were born. If it was Blighty, that's no help.


----------



## SDunroe (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback Fatbrit. I had one idea but I'm not sure whether it would work...

To take a course of some sort in a college within San Francisco and try to integrate the study cost into my living budget. It would still give me enough time to work as a freelancer (not sure whether I could work legally while studying) and from what I understand I would be given permission to stay as a student.

Is that a realistic option?

Thanks again.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

SDunroe said:


> Thanks for the feedback Fatbrit. I had one idea but I'm not sure whether it would work...
> 
> To take a course of some sort in a college within San Francisco and try to integrate the study cost into my living budget. It would still give me enough time to work as a freelancer (not sure whether I could work legally while studying) and from what I understand I would be given permission to stay as a student.
> 
> ...


The only work you can do as a student is on campus with the permission of the International Student Office of the institution. It's limited to 20 hours/week, is often not available until after the first year, and the jobs are often difficult to get. So you can't pay your way through as a local can. Nor would you be able to do telecommuting work in Europe.

When you apply for the visa, the money for tuition and living expenses must be sitting in your bank account. If you Google the name of the college and look for their ISO, they will give you the annual figure the consulate expects to see before issuing a student visa. It varies from college to college, but don't expect anything less than tens of thousands of dollars. The cheapest way with an IB would be to do the first half of your degree at a community college and then transfer your credits for the final 2 years. On the completion of your degree, you get a year's free work time to find a sponsor (OPT).


----------



## SDunroe (Dec 15, 2009)

That's a shame; I wouldn't be able to generate enough funds beforehand. Thanks again for the advice; it's not looking hopeful for me.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

SDunroe said:


> That's a shame; I wouldn't be able to generate enough funds beforehand. Thanks again for the advice; it's not looking hopeful for me.


So look to getting a degree in wherever is home now. You can spend the vacations in the US under BUNAC. Moves you a few steps forward.


----------

